# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  TNR AMALUNA - ra mắt thành công các sản phẩm tốt nhất dự án

## tenten

vừa qua, TNR Holdings Việt Nam (chủ dự án dự án) chính thức ra mắt các sản phẩm tốt nhất trên dự án TNR Amaluna.

các cơ chế ưu đãi đầu tư mà công ty dự án TNR Holdings Việt Nam trình làng áp dụng đến 83 dịch vụ

dự án công trình toạ lạc đắc địa gần trung tâm thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Trà Vinh. Cũng tại event này, nhà đầu tư sẽ ra mắt những chế độ ưu đãi dự án nổi bậc chỉ vận dụng cho các sản phẩm tốt nhất dự án công trình. ngân hàng MSB cũng sát cánh cùng dự án cùng với gói giúp đỡ trung tâm tài chính cho vay lên đến 70% chất lượng sản phẩm cũng như 0% lãi suất.

cơ hội dự án sinh lãi chắc chắn giữa lòng thành phố Trà Vinh

TP. Hồ Chí Minh Trà Vinh đc tỉnh Trà Vinh kim chỉ nan chú trọng đầu tư cơ sở giao thông đồng bộ, tiếp liền, an toàn, đáp ứng kết nối các trung tâm tài chính rộng lớn, những đầu mối cơ sở giao thông, cửa mua bán.



dự án công trình khu đô thị dịch vụ thương mại TNR Amaluna do TNR Holdings nước ta (một bộ phận thành viên của TNG Holdings Vietnam) là dự án công trình mũi nhọn tiên phong trên TP.HCM Trà Vinh. dự án công trình đc đặt nhiều kỳ vọng sẽ đem đến nhiều bước tiến nổi bật mang đến môi trường BĐS nơi đây.

chương trình sức hút mối liên hệ vô số từ phía quý khách, quý khách trên Trà Vinh cũng như những tỉnh, TP.HCM sát bên

TNR Amaluna được thiết kế bài bản với tập hợp ích lợi đa dạng, thiết thực, đảm bảo tối đa thị hiếu hội họp của người dân như: công viên Gem Central Park, tổng hợp khu trung tâm thương mại thiếu nhi cùng với vui chơi Vạn Lý Trường Thành, mặt đường hầm ánh sáng, khu dã ngoại công viên BBQ, công viên đọc sách Zen Garden, trường học, trung tâm hội họp hiệp hội cộng đồng, bãi đỗ xe công cộng…

điển hình rộng hết và cũng là điểm nhấn hoàn chỉnh cho dự án công trình chính là cây trường sinh - mẫu vĩnh cửu của phồn hoa vĩnh cửu.

Cây trường sinh - biểu tưởng cầu mong cuộc sống phồn vinh vĩnh cữu - giữa 2 dãy căn biệt thự yên ả của TNR Amaluna



bên cạnh nhiều tiện ích vượt trội của một khu shophouse chất lượng cao, dự án nằm tại đắc địa khi nằm ở ngay mặt tiền trên trục con đường quan trọng Võ Nguyên giáp (trung tâm hành chính tỉnh Trà Vinh). từ đó, rất thuận lợi nhằm kết nối cùng với các lợi ích bao quanh hiện tại hữu.

thời điểm di dời từ dự án cho các lợi ích nước ngoài khu của thành phố như: mua sắm Go!!!, trung tâm hành chánh tỉnh cũng như Đài phát thanh truyền hình Trà Vinh… chỉ mất vài phút.

dự án gồm 100 dịch vụ Nhà Phố dịch vụ thương mại, 195 sản phẩm Nhà Đất liên kế và 34 căn hộ căn biệt thự được thiết kế theo phong cách và quy hoạch đi theo style phóng khoáng, sáng tạo cũng như hiện đại, tối ưu hóa không gian để mang lại sự sảng khoái đến cư dân.

bên cạnh đó, TNR Holdings Việt Nam còn dự án bài bản, kỹ càng về hạ tầng, cảnh đẹp, có các tâm lý còn mới vào mảnh đất vàng giữa nội khu thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Trà Vinh.

đối tác chăm sóc chiến lược của dự án công trình TNR Amaluna sẽ luôn chuẩn bị để chăm sóc đến quý khách hàng được nắm bắt rõ ràng rộng về tin tức dự án:

- Đơn vị Bắc Miền Tây - Đất Xanh Miền Tây - 0898 053 456

----------

